# compatibilite mac et pc pour word ( novice je suis)



## octave01 (22 Février 2004)

après des années de PC j'envisage de passer à un Imac pour mes fichiers word.
tous mes fichiers word crées sur PC pourront ils être utilisés facilement par mon mac et vice et versa.

j'y connais pas grand chose en Mac, mais saura - til lire mes Cdrom de données crées sur mon PC ??

ma clé USB pourra t elle être reconnue par les 2 ( PC et Mac )

merci.


----------



## Nathalex (22 Février 2004)

octave01 a dit:
			
		

> après des années de PC j'envisage de passer à un Imac pour mes fichiers word.
> tous mes fichiers word crées sur PC pourront ils être utilisés facilement par mon mac et vice et versa.



Normalement, ça devrait mais ma copine, parfois contrainte d'utiliser Word m'affirme qu'elle a des soucis pour lire sur son PC du boulot les documents Word v.X. Je ne sais pas si c'est parce qu'il manque quelque chose sur le PC...



> j'y connais pas grand chose en Mac, mais saura - til lire mes Cdrom de données crées sur mon PC ??
> 
> ma clé USB pourra t elle être reconnue par les 2 ( PC et Mac )
> 
> merci.



oui et oui (à condition que la clé soit formatée au format Windows)


----------



## kitetrip (23 Février 2004)

Sur mon imac, avec Office v.X, ça marche parfaitement (dans quelques cas particuliers, j'ai des petites erreurs de mise en page mais rien de grave).
Je me sers d'une clé USB pour transferer mes fichiers en PC et Mac et ça marche. A une chose près : Mac OS X s'obtine à créer des doublons de 1Ko... Un petit défaut que l'on retrouve sur certaines clés USB bon marché, mais qui ne nuit en rien aux fichiers.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon imac, avec Office v.X, ça marche parfaitement (dans quelques cas particuliers, j'ai des petites erreurs de mise en page mais rien de grave).



Les problemes de mise en page ne sont pas des problemes liés a la compatibilité entre Word Mac et Word PC mais a l'utlisation d'imprimantes différentes (les marges par exemples ne sont pas identique) et/ou a l'utilisation de polices qui ne sont pas forcement presentes sous les 2 environnements.


----------



## Arthemus (23 Février 2004)

Pour ma part je viens de découvrir un petit problème de compatibilité.
J'ai créé un doc sous pc avec word 2000 dans lequel il y avait des "caractères spéciaux", en l'ocurrence des nombres dans un cercle noir.  Ca me permettait de les placer sur une capture d'écran pour ensuite expliquer des trucs  !!

Et bien sous Office vX, ces petits caractères ont disparu, ce qui est plutôt grave dans mon cas car tout mon doc est une documentation d'un logiciel vace des captures d'écran expliqués grace à ce principe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je vais essayer Ragtime quand j'aurais le temps pour voir si ça marche mieux !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

c'est ce que je disais juste au dessus: as tu verifié que les polices que tu as utilisé sous windows sont presentes sur ton mac?


----------



## Lio70 (23 Février 2004)

En lisant ce sujet, je voudrais en profiter pour savoir si vous rencontrez des problèmes de conversion avec OpenOffice?

J'envisage de switcher l'été prochain et utilise déjà OpenOffice sur mon PC en remplacement progressif de MS-Office 2000. Si je switche, je préfère abandonner MS-Office et n'utiliser que OpenOffice sur mon Mac.


----------



## naas (23 Février 2004)

en fait il y a plusieurs questions et reponses:
est ce que le fait d'avoir un mac rends mes fichiers illisibles ?  la reponse est non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'autre question est:
est ce que mes fichiers créés avec la version x de word sur pc, sera compatible avec la version y de word achetée sur mac, ce qui finalement t'interesses ...
et bien la réponse est, je ne sais pas car je ne connais pas tes versions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










autrement dit, tu verras des temoignages de gens utilisant des versions identiques ou differentes de tes versions, en fait c'est plus un probleme de word a word, plus qu'un probleme mac a pc
perso j'utilise word x sous mac francais et word 97 sous w2k en uk, cela marche parfaitement 
idem pareil pour la clé usb
bienvenu  a toi dans ce merveilleux monde mac


----------



## Marcant (23 Février 2004)

Aucun pb pour ta clé usb, cd...je transfère des fichiers word souvent sur un pc et ça marche impéc !! Quelques fois, tu as des petits décalages au niveau de la mise en page mais c'est tout sinon !!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

Je répéte encore une fois parce que j'ai l'impression que j'ai pas été clair: les decalages au niveau mise en page ne sont PAS liés a des problemes de compatibilité Mac/PC mais a l'utilisation d'imprimantes différentes dont les réglages (les marges en particulier) ne sont pas identiques ainsi qu'a l'utilisation de polices qui ne sont pas toujours identiques d'un ordi a l'autre.
Ce qui veux dire que meme de Mac a Mac ou de PC a PC (et avec des verisons de Word identiques) ce genre de probleme de mise en page peut exister si les imprimantes sont différentes et/ou si des polices exotiques ont ete utilisées dans le document.


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je répéte encore une fois parce que j'ai l'impression que j'ai pas été clair: les decalages au niveau mise en page ne sont PAS liés a des problemes de compatibilité Mac/PC mais a l'utilisation d'imprimantes différentes dont les réglages (les marges en particulier) ne sont pas identiques ainsi qu'a l'utilisation de polices qui ne sont pas toujours identiques d'un ordi a l'autre.
> Ce qui veux dire que meme de Mac a Mac ou de PC a PC (et avec des verisons de Word identiques) ce genre de probleme de mise en page peut exister si les imprimantes sont différentes et/ou si des polices exotiques ont ete utilisées dans le document.



J'abonde dans le sens de jpmiss. Le choix des polices, en particulier, est essentiel et le problème peut se poser en transfert de PC à PC tout aussi bien que de mac à PC : si on n'a pas la bonne police, ça coince (et dans ce cas, word n'y est pas pour grand chose).

Accessoirement, ça renforce l'intérêt du PDF qui gère à peu près ce genre de problèmes en faisant de la "simulation" de polices.


----------



## _m_apman (28 Février 2004)

Au boulot, on m'a envoyé un quizz sympa (celui dont je parle est Oeuvres D'arts), et les macros de vérification de la réponse, de calcul du score, etc. ne fontionne pas...  (Office v.X sous X.3.2)
Bien, entendu, j'ai cliquer sur "Activer les macros" lors de la popup d'ouverture.
(Inutile préciser que cela foctionne très bien sur un pc avec excel XP).
Si vous voulez faire le test et me donner vos conclusions, vous pouvez télécharger un exemple sur quizzs.free.fr (ce n'est pas de la pub, vu que ça marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Merci de vos avis...


----------

